# car rental



## deb69bie (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Guys

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Coming over again to UAE (Dubai) and Abu Dhabi in 3 weeks. 

This time we are definitely needing a car..last time was a nightmare without one!

Ive just been checking on the rental sites and shock horror.... My husband needs a credit card...we dont have one!!

We have never used credit, only cash and debit....

Please please please can anyone recommend a rental place that we wont need a credit card to hire a car, we have a prepaid card for use abroad but thats it..:embarassed:

I cant imagine how we will cope without a car, Im so worried, any contact names, numbers or info will be so useful, thanks in anticipation for anyones help, Im tearing my hair out in wild panic and distress!!!:sad::hail::hail::boom:


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello Debbie,

for car rental companies to request a credit card as a warranty against damage and fines is not a UAE exclusive, in my experience is the same in most parts of the world, it's a way to limit their exposure since the holder of a working credit card is assumed to have been deemed credit-worthy by a financial institution and therefore less likely to be insolvent.

You might have some success walking into smaller rental companies if they accept a debit card/cash security deposit in lieu of the credit card, I know some that do this - not at the airport for sure, but in bur dubai/karama area. Not sure if this policy applies also to non-uae resident, being in this lattest case higher the risk of the customer running away with a huge fine/damage unpaid bill.

If you want peace of mind, I suggest that you just request a credit card to your bank for such cases, three weeks seems enough time to secure one and it's always useful when traveling, if you don't like the idea of a credit card you don't necessarily need to actually use it outside such cases.


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

hi. no need to worry, as soon as ur in dubai, send a msg, i will give u no of the company, with best cash price and cheapest rates for good cars.


----------



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

I think icon car rentals will do cash, they said to me that they would take the full cost in cash plus a further 3000 and as security deposit, Dubai Rent A Car - Rent A Car with Icon Car Rental - Chauffeur Services Car Rental DUBAI UAE I didn't go with the. In the end but their charges were competitive when compared with Europcar, just that we do use credit cards so I preferred to have my deposit secured by card.


----------

